# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب "اللحية دراسة حديثية وفقهية"

## أبو برهومي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد :
أحذركم من كتاب الأستاذ عبدالله الجديع "اللحية دراسة حديثية فقهية" خلص فيها إلى أن اللحية سنة من السنن ـ أي إعفائها ـ وأن أوامر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث الأمر بإعفاء اللحية أوامر للندب وليست للوجوب ، ورد الإجماع بإبطال الاحتجاج به وبقول الصحابي .
قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله الراجحي ـ حفظه الله ـ في تقديمه لكتاب الشيخ الفاضل عبدالوهاب بن عبدالعزيز الزيد "إقامة الحجة على تارك المحجة" : وإني لأعجب من أبي محمد عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع كيف توصل إلى هذه النتيجة مع علمه واطلاعه ، ومعرفته بالحديث ، ... وسبب ما توصل إليه عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع من النتيجة في شأن اللحية ، وهو أنه بنى كتابه على قضية منهجية كبرى ، وهي إبطال الاحتجاج بالإجماع ، إبطال الاحتجاج بقول الصحابي .إلى أن قال الشيخ الراجحي : وإنني أثني على ما ذكره أبو محمد عبدالوهاب بن عبدالعزيز الزيد وأضم صوتي إلى صوته وأنصح أبا محمد عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع بقبول هذه النصيحة وابتاع سبيل المؤمنين وعدم مخالفتهم ومشاقتهم .... .
وأخونا الشيخ الفاضل أبو محمد عبدالوهاب الزيد أيضاً ساق في مقدمة كتابه التحذير من كتابين للأستاذ الجديع وهما : الأول :"إسلام أحد الزوجين ومدى تأثيره على عقد النكاح" . والثاني : "الموسيقى والغناء في ميزان الإسلام" . وأن منهجه في كتبه الثلاثة واحد . 
وأنه قد اشتملت كتبه الثلاثة على ، المغالطات ، والتدليس ، وأخطاء علمية ، والتزوير على العلم وأهله ، وما اعتمد فيه من أصول تخالف أصول أهل العلم من أهل السنة والجماعة ، مما يُعلم منه تقلد الجديع لمذهب المدرسة العقلية المعاصرة التي هي امتداد للمدرسة المعتزلية القديمة . 
ونقل نقول من كتابات العلماء المؤلفين للرد على الكتابين السابقين المذكورين آنفاً "إسلام أحد الزوجين .." و "الموسيقى والغناء في ميزان الإسلام" . 
فانبرى للكتاب الأول الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور محمد عبدالقادر أبو فارس بكتابه المسمى "أثر إسلام أحد الزوجين في النكاح" ، فقال : طالعته وقرأته أكثر من مرة ـ يعني كتاب الجديع ـ ، وفوجئت بأقوال الكاتب وأسلوبه في عرض المعلومات !! إذ يُوهم القارئ أن أهل العلم قد ذهبوا إلى ما ذهب إليه من جواز استمرار الكافرة تحت الرجل المؤمن !! واستمرار الحياة الزوجية بين الزوجين إذا اختلفا في الدين . ثم قال : وراعني استخفافه وتشكيكه بالإجماع ، وتنكره له كمصدر من مصادر التشريع المعتبرة في هذا الدين القويم . وقال : وراعني : نفسية الكاتب المبنية على الشك والتشكيك ، وفي كثير من الأحيان على المغالطات والتدليس ، وتصويب الخطأ وتخطئة الصواب ، وإيهام القارئ أن الراجح في مذاهب أهل العلم هو ما ذهب إليه ، مع أن الذي ذهب إليه لم يقل به واحد من الفقهاء ، وأهل الحديث . إلى أن قال : وراعني : أشياء كثيرة في كتاب الكاتب هذا ، ناقشتها في هذا البحث وشفعتها بالشواهد والبراهين النقلية والعقلية ، وقد قمت بإعداد هذا البحث حسبة لله تعالى ، أدافع عن دينه وعن أئمة المسلمين العلماء والفقهاء ، وأوضح الحقيقة .. .
وانبرى للكتاب الثاني الشيخ عبدالله رمضان بن موسى بكتابه المسمى : "الرد على القرضاوي والجديع " فقال : بيان جهل الأستاذ الجديع بعلم أصول الفقه وقواعده وتحريفه لأقوال أهل العلم : الكلام في هذا المبحث في أربعة مطالب : 
الأول : الشروط الواج توفرها فيمن يستنبط الأحكام النصوص الشرعية .
الثاني : بيان ضعف القدرات العقلية الاستنباطية للأستاذ الجديع .
الثالث : بيان جهل الأستاذ الجديع بعلم أصول الفقه وقواعده .
الرابع : بيان تحريفات الأستاذ الجديع بعلم أصول الفقه وقواعده .وذكر عبدالله رمضان المطالب الأربعة بالتفصيل والأمثلة على ذلك . 
وزاد في المطلب الرابع التحذير أيضاً من كتاب الأستاذ الجديع "تيسير علم أصول الفقه" ، فكان مما قاله في المطلب الرابع : بيان تحريفات الأستاذ الجديع لأقوال أهل العلم كتاب "تيسير علم أصول الفقه" للأستاذ الجديع ؛ كان الصواب أن يكون اسمه "تحريف علم أصول الفقه" ؛ وذلك بأن الأستاذ الجديع قد ارتكب أخطاء شتى متعمدة ؛ بتحريفه لأقوال علماء أصول الفقه ، والله سائله عن ذلك يوم القيامة .
فمن طلب الاستزادة ، وأراد الحق ، فعليه بالرجوع إلى تلك الكتب ، والقيام على نشرها بين الناس للعلم والحذر .

----------


## بلال بن عبد الصابرقديري

أحسنت التحذير وأحسن من ذلك ما استشهدت به من كلام الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي ونوهت إليه من الردود المكتوبة بشأن الكتاب المذكور.
ولئن كانت السنة النبوية تشكوا الى الله من عداتها فإن الشكوى ممن يسيئون فهمها لايقل أهمية كذلك.
والمهم أن الحق أبلج عرفناه من خلال تصوصه الواضحات على فهم السلف الصالح ولسنا بحاجة لبحوث عجلى تفري فيماتقرر العلم به والعمل عليه والدعوة إليه، رد الله الجميع الى الحق والصواب.
(إن السعيد لمن جنب الفتن)

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> وانبرى للكتاب الثاني الشيخ عبدالله رمضان بن موسى بكتابه المسمى : "الرد على القرضاوي والجديع " فقال : بيان جهل الأستاذ الجديع بعلم أصول الفقه وقواعده وتحريفه لأقوال أهل العلم : الكلام في هذا المبحث في أربعة مطالب : 
> الأول : الشروط الواج توفرها فيمن يستنبط الأحكام النصوص الشرعية .
> الثاني : بيان ضعف القدرات العقلية الاستنباطية للأستاذ الجديع .


 أولاً: لاداعي لهذا التعبير ، ولو ساق تعبيراً أليق لكان أوفق. 
ثانياً : من العيب أن ُيفرد  هذا كمطلب خاص !.
ثالثاً: ليس الجديع أول من اجتهد فأخطأ.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

حقيقةً استعرى انتباهي في كتابَي الجديع عن اللحية والغناء إعمالُه للهوى في القواعد والتطبيق.
ففي كتاب الغناء شدد النكير على عدم حجية الآثار غير المرفوعة وأنه لا يُتدين بها، في ظاهرية شديدة، لأنها جميعها تضاد ما يريد!
أما في اللحية فجاء بالمرفوعات وموقوفات الصحابة والتابعين، وصحح بالجهد والتساهل أثرا من رواية أبي هلال الراسبي الضعيف عن ابن سيرين والحسن (فيما أذكر) في الأخذ من اللحية، وحمل كل الآثار والأحاديث عليه كتفسير!! فهنا احتج بالآثار التي منعها هناك لأنه وجد في أحدها منفذا لما يريد!
ولم يقيّد هذا الأثر (الضعيف حقا) بكونه في الحج أو بالقبضة كما دل غيره.
نسأل الله لنا وله الهداية والتوفيق، وأن لا يفتننا في ديننا.

----------


## محمد جاسم

> حقيقةً استعرى انتباهي في كتابَي الجديع عن اللحية والغناء إعمالُه للهوى في القواعد والتطبيق.
> ففي كتاب الغناء شدد النكير على عدم حجية الآثار غير المرفوعة وأنه لا يُتدين بها، في ظاهرية شديدة، لأنها جميعها تضاد ما يريد!
> أما في اللحية فجاء بالمرفوعات وموقوفات الصحابة والتابعين، وصحح بالجهد والتساهل أثرا من رواية أبي هلال الراسبي الضعيف عن ابن سيرين والحسن (فيما أذكر) في الأخذ من اللحية، وحمل كل الآثار والأحاديث عليه كتفسير!! فهنا احتج بالآثار التي منعها هناك لأنه وجد في أحدها منفذا لما يريد!
> ولم يقيّد هذا الأثر (الضعيف حقا) بكونه في الحج أو بالقبضة كما دل غيره.
> نسأل الله لنا وله الهداية والتوفيق، وأن لا يفتننا في ديننا.


هنالك فرق بين الإحتجاج الذي تتكلم عنه و بين الإستشهاد , فهو يستشهد بما يعتبر به و لا يحتج به , إنما يحتج بالنصوص من الكتاب و السنة .

ثم , لم نرَ رداً علميا منصفاً على هذا المحدِّث , سوى الشتم و الطعن , جلُّ ما نراه من الذي يردون عليه , هو الإحتجاج بقول فلان و فلان , و هذا ليس دأب أهل الحديث , إنما هو إسلوب المتمذهبة المقلدين و الله المستعان .

----------


## محمد جاسم

> وصحح بالجهد والتساهل أثرا من رواية أبي هلال الراسبي الضعيف عن ابن سيرين والحسن (فيما أذكر) في الأخذ من اللحية


أما قولك ( و صحح بالجهد ) : فهو لم يصحح , إنما حسن الأثر و قال (كتاب اللحية ص: 143) : (( و هذا إسناد حسن , أبو هلال صدوق فيه لين , قوى روايته هذه أنه هو السائل )) ا.هـ

أما قولك : ( بالجهد و التساهل ) فالله حسيبك عليها , ثم إن أبا هلال الراسبي ( محمد بن سليم ) ليس بالضعيف المطلق , إنما هو صدوق فيه لين على أرجح الأقوال , فهذا إسناد حسن كما قال الشيخ الجديع , بل و يقوي أمره أنه هو السائل , و السائل يحفظ سؤاله .

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> أولاً: لاداعي لهذا التعبير ، ولو ساق تعبيراً أليق لكان أوفق. 
> 
> ثانياً : من العيب أن ُيفرد هذا كمطلب خاص !.
> ثالثاً: ليس الجديع أول من اجتهد فأخطأ.


جزاك الله خيرا...

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

الأخ محمد جاسم:
لا يمنعنك حبّك وحماسك لشخص أو رأي من الإنصاف.
واضحٌ أنك على صلة وتعلق بالجديع، كما صرحتَ في موضوعك الوحيد عن شهر بن حوشب، ونقلك عنه في مسألة دار السلم والحرب وغيرها.
أنت تتعقب علي قولي إنه صحح أثر أبي هلال: بأنه حسنه، وبأنه صدوق فيه لين، وأنه استشهد به فقط.
وأنا أقول: لم يستشهد به مجرد استشهاد، بل أصّل به، وحمل معاني جملة الآثار عليه، والمرفوع أيضاً، بعد أن قواه بالتساهل، ولوى معناه عن المحمل المناسب له، وفي المقابل لم يرض حتى بالاستشهاد بالآثار في مسألة أخرى، وهي الغناء! أليس هذا من الهوى؟ وليس هناك كبير فرق علميا بين إطلاق القول إنه صححه أو أنه حسنه، لأن المعنى أنه يرى ثبوته وقوته، فلا تتمسك بظاهرية يابسة.
وأما كون أبي هلال صدوقا فيه لين فقد أخذتَه من التقريب -إن لم يكن من كلام الجديع، وقلتَ إنه الراجح-، ولا يرد باحث على باحث في مقام التفصيل بمثل هذا، فإن كنتَ مقلدا محضا فانظر إن كان يحتج الجديع أو غيره بما ينفرد به؟ فما زال العمل على تضعيف حديثه ما لم يتابع، وإن كنتَ باحثا جادا فانظر الأقوال فيه وستجد أنه كذلك، وعليه فلا غضاضة أن أقول إنه بالمحصلة ضعيف، وهذا من جنس تعقبك (الظاهري) بأنه حسّن الأثر.
وأراك تعيب على غيرك قائلا: [جلُّ ما نراه من الذي يردون عليه ، هو الإحتجاج بقول فلان و فلان , و هذا ليس دأب أهل الحديث , إنما هو إسلوب المتمذهبة المقلدين و الله المستعان] ولم تخرج قيد شعرة عن كلام الجديع وفهمه واحتجاجه.
وللتنبيه فالهمزة تُكتب فوق الألف في (أسلوب)، ولا تُكتب في (الاحتجاج)، والفاصلة بين (عليه) و(هو) زائدة.
وما دمت تحتج بدأب أهل الحديث فانظر هل طبقه شيخك الجديع في كتبه الأخيرة مما نشر ولم ينشر؛ أم أنه تغير -للأسف الشديد- عن نهج أهل الحديث؟ وليس في هذه الفقهيات و(تأصيلاتها) وحسب، بل حتى في إجازة تهنئة النصارى بالكرسمس، ومعناه (عيد ميلاد ابن الرب) كما لا يخفاه! ولعله لا يخفاك، نسأل الله له الهداية.
وأما قولك: [ثم , لم نرَ رداً علميا منصفاً على هذا المحدِّث , سوى الشتم و الطعن] -والفواصل هكذا من عندك- فإما أنك لم تقرأ شيئا من الردود عليه، أو لم تستوعبه، أو أن ميزانك في الإنصاف غير معتبر، والسلام.

----------


## محمد جاسم

أما بشأن الهمزات فإنما أتت عن سرعة كتابة و ليست مقصودة , و كذلك الفواصل بعضها غير مقصود .
( وجزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه )

و قولك : ( أصل به ) غير صحيح , لأن التأصيل لا يكون إلا بالكتاب و السنة , و لو قرأت كتابه بإنصاف لوجدت ذلك .
أما قولك ( وفي المقابل لم يرض حتى بالاستشهاد بالآثار في مسألة أخرى، وهي الغناء! ) بل إستشهد بها ثم بين أنها لا تستند لدليل , و أنها مخالفة لأصل الإباحة و ما نقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم .

أما بشأن قولك ( فلا تتمسك بظاهرية يابسة ) فهنالك فرق بين الصحيح و الحسن , و في قولك ( صحح بالجهد ) إيهام بأنه متساهل في التصحيح مع العلم أنه ليس كذلك .

وقولك في ( محمد بن سليم ) بأنه ضعيف غير منصف , فإن ابن مهدي كان يحدث عنه , و ابن معين قال عنه : صدوق , ومرة لا بأس به , و قال الآجري عن أبي داود : أبو هلال ثقة .

و لو رجعت إلى كلام ابن حبان في المجروحين حين قال فيه : كان أبو هلال شيخا صدوقا إلا أنه كان يخطئ كثيراً................. و قبول ما انفرد من الروايات التي لم يخالف فيها الأثبات التي ليس فيها مناكير .(2\283 ).
وليس فيما حسنه الجديع من رواية الراسبي ما يستنكر , فوجب القبول .
أما قولك أني لم أقرأ الردود و أن ميزان الإنصاف عندي غير معتبر فالله المستعان .
و للإنصاف إقرأ كتاب عمرو عبد المنعم سليم ( حوار علمي هادئ ).
أخوك 
محمد جاسم

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

أخي محمد جاسم:
قلتم: [و قولك : ( أصل به ) غير صحيح , لأن التأصيل لا يكون إلا بالكتاب و السنة , و لو قرأت كتابه بإنصاف لوجدت ذلك .]
قلت: قرأت كتبه هذه قبل ظهور الردود عليها، ووجدت أن التأصيل فيها غير مبني بشكل دقيق على الأمرين، والتأصيل يكون بهما بفهم السلف  الصالح، وهذا القيد لم يُعمله شيخك، ولو انضبط به لم تر الإنكار من أهل الحديث عليه، وإلا فحتى بعض الفرق المخالفة تستشهد بالكتاب والسنة، ولكن بفهمها الخاص، وكلٌ يدعي وصلا بليلى.

قلتم: [أما قولك ( وفي المقابل لم يرض حتى بالاستشهاد بالآثار في مسألة أخرى، وهي الغناء! ) بل إستشهد بها ثم بين أنها لا تستند لدليل , و أنها مخالفة لأصل الإباحة و ما نقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم .]
لم يوردها من باب الاستشهاد ولا الاحتجاج، بل ليرد على مدلولها وفقهها بظاهرية غير مقبولة، وأما الكلام بأنها مخالفة لأصل الإباحة وما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كلام باطل يعاكس الحقيقة، فأين إعمال تفسير ابن مسعود الصحيح للآية في الغناء، وحديث المعازف الصحيح؟ لماذا قدم هواه عليهما؟ ثم تقول إنها مخالفة؟!

وقولك: [أما بشأن قولك ( فلا تتمسك بظاهرية يابسة ) فهنالك فرق بين الصحيح و الحسن]
أبنت لك أنه لا فرق بينهما غايةً في الموضع الذي سقته، ولكنك أبيت الفهم.

وقولك: [و في قولك ( صحح بالجهد ) إيهام بأنه متساهل في التصحيح مع العلم أنه ليس كذلك]
لم يكن إيهاما، بل هو الواقع، وله نظائر أخرى في التساهل مثل تصحيح حديث السوق -أو على رأيك تحسينه- ولكنها مواطن اجتهادية قد تختلف فيها الآراء، إنما في الموضع الذي نتكلم عليه كان التساهل لغاية الهوى، وهو المعيب.
ثم شهادتك بأنه ليس متساهلا مجروحة منك.

وقولك: [وقولك في ( محمد بن سليم ) بأنه ضعيف غير منصف , فإن ابن مهدي كان يحدث عنه , و ابن معين قال عنه : صدوق , ومرة لا بأس به , و قال الآجري عن أبي داود : أبو هلال ثقة .
و لو رجعت إلى كلام ابن حبان في المجروحين حين قال فيه : كان أبو هلال شيخا صدوقا إلا أنه كان يخطئ كثيراً................. و قبول ما انفرد من الروايات التي لم يخالف فيها الأثبات التي ليس فيها مناكير .(2\283 ).
وليس فيما حسنه الجديع من رواية الراسبي ما يستنكر , فوجب القبول .]
فيه مسائل: أولها أخذت جانب من وثقه وتركت ضده من أقوال من ضعفه مطلقا ومفسراً، وهو تدليس قبيح جدا، ولا أحتاج لإيراد الكلام عنه، فقد كان أمام ناظريك وأنت تنقل عبارات التوثيق، حتى كلام ابن حبان بترت منه ما يعاكس استشهادك.
ثانيا: ما دمت بهذا المستوى من الإنصاف فمن أنت حتى تحكم بالنكارة وعدمها، وتوجب القبول، وهذه العبارات المتعالمة منك تتكرر في مشاركاتك، ولا تليق بطالب العلم، وأشرت بعضها لك بالحمرة في ردي السابق لتفهمها بالإشارة، ولكن!
ثالثا: شيخك الجديع أورد الأثر من مصنف ابن أي شيبة، ولم يضم لفقه الأثر ما قبله من آثار بنفس الباب فيها التحديد بالحج أو العمرة، أو بالقبضة، وفيه عن الحسن البصري نفسه من رواية من هو كأبي هلال، فهل عرفت كيف يكون الهوى؟
وما دمت تتكلم عن طريقة أهل الحديث في رد سابق انظر إلى شيخك في مقدمة كتابه في زواج المسلمة من الكتابي كيف ذكر في مقدمته السبب الذي حمله على البحث، وستجده صرح أنه سبب (عقلاني) محض محكوم بالهوى والعاطفة، فهل هذه طريقة أهل الحديث؟

قلتم: [أما قولك أني لم أقرأ الردود و أن ميزان الإنصاف عندي غير معتبر فالله المستعان .]
راجع عبارتي وستجد أنني فرّقت بين الأمرين بـ(أو)، وذكرت ثالثا، ولم أسوِّ بالواو، ولكن يبدو  أنك لا تستعجل في الكتابة فقط، بل والقراءة والفهم، وأما الميزان فلم تُبقِ لغيرك فيك عذرا بعد صنيعك القريب في توثيق أبي هلال! كما أنك تجاهلت ما ذكرته لك عن شيخك في أمور أخرى، كمسألة الكرسمس، ولم تكترث بها.

قلتم: [و للإنصاف إقرأ كتاب عمرو عبد المنعم سليم ( حوار علمي هادئ ).]
قلت: يغفر الله له، تعصب فيه لشيخه الجديع بوضوح، كما يحصل معك الآن، والمسألة من الجلاء وقوة الأدلة بحيث لا تحتاج لمعرفتها لكلام فلان أو المتعصب له فلان.

* ونصيحة لك إن كنت محبا فعلا لنهج أهل الحديث فلا تقرأ للجديع شيئا من كتبه الأخيرة، لأنه زاغ فيها عن نهجهم، وإن كان منهم سابقا، ولا سيما أنه يتضح من كلامك أنك غير متمكن علميا، وتردد كلامه دون أن يكون عندك حصانة من تأصيل ولا إنصاف، فأصِّل نفسك على طريق من سلف، ودعك عن بنيّات الطريق، وبعد التأصيل العلمي اقرأ ما ينفعك من الكتب، لا أن تبدأ بما شذ به بعضهم وتمتحن نفسك والناس بما فيها.
وتذكر لا يُسمح في هذه المجالس الإشاعة لما خالف فيه المنهج، وسبق أن تُرك لك المجال لتناقش المسألة بعلم وإنصاف ولم تأتِ بهما مع الأسف، بل لم أجد لك شيئا يُذكر في المجالس إلا النقل عن الجديع! هداه الله وإياك وإيانا للصواب.
ويُغلق الموضوع.

----------

